# 68 GTO wiring harness route



## jrkearneysr68goat (Dec 12, 2020)

installing new original harnesses from American Auto Wire, car did not have wiring when I purchased, I cannot find decent wire routing diagram for front harness, car does have hidden headlights, appears that the Endura bumper must be removed to install harness, I have original GM manual, but not detailed enough, any help would be appreciated


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Dash wiring


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Underhood wiring

Unless noted these are from the 69 Assembly Manual. There maybe some minor differences
Page marked 242only is for Ram Air/HO engines


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

you might be able to run it without removing the front bumper by removing your radiator. I have heard that realignment of the front bumper can be a pain. I have so far avoided it. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jrkearneysr68goat (Dec 12, 2020)

O52 said:


> Underhood wiring
> 
> Unless noted these are from the 69 Assembly Manual. There maybe some minor differences
> Page marked 242only is for Ram Air/HO engines
> ...


thanks so much, these illustrations are not in my assembly manual


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There are two 69 assembly manuals sold. I bought the higher priced one after reading how bad the cheaper version was. I can say that its well worth the money with excellent clarity. There are also several '68' only pages included.


----------

